# Explanation of 'damp'



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

For this season i picked up the Lib Tech TRS HP.

In one of the reviews the TRS HP is compared to the regular TRS:
"It didn’t feel as damp as the regular TRS...."

Being from Sweden english is my second language and I couldn't really understand the meaning of 'damp'.

Please explain it for me.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Basically it's shock absorption. How much feel from the snow does the board transfer? A really damp board will eat up the bouncy effect you get from choppy snow better than a less damp board. Kind of like board flex, it largely comes down to personal preference. Just like you have some riders who will ride soft park sticks all over the mountain and love it. If it works for you, that's all that matters. Some riders prefer a damp ride and some prefer a more lively ride.


----------



## SGoldwin (Oct 10, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> Basically it's shock absorption. How much feel from the snow does the board transfer? A really damp board will eat up the bouncy effect you get from choppy snow better than a less damp board. Kind of like board flex, it largely comes down to personal preference. Just like you have some riders who will ride soft park sticks all over the mountain and love it. If it works for you, that's all that matters. Some riders prefer a damp ride and some prefer a more lively ride.


Thanks. Good explanation. 
Google translation gave me that a 'damp' ride is a 'moist/wet' ride which after your explanation has a little sense to it. Moist is soft and soft is damp - sort of .

And I like the lively ride of my TRS HP.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's when a girls vagina gets so moist her panties hit the ground with a large thud and splash.


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

think of a spring on a car's suspension. When you go over a bump, the longer the car body bounces up and down before returning to motionless state means the less dampening your shocks have, grandma caddy. The faster it returns to stationary, the more damp, subaru sti. 

Dampening stops oscillations. sound proof walls, highly dampened, stop people from hearing the screams inside.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's when a girls vagina gets so moist her panties hit the ground with a large thud and splash.





augie said:


> Dampening stops oscillations. sound proof walls, highly dampened, stop people from hearing the screams inside.


Finally, information I can use over the weekend. :crazy1:


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> It's when a girls vagina gets so moist her panties hit the ground with a large thud and splash.


Moist is panties getting wet, damp is when they've been wet for too long without you taking them off. I think what you're talking about is after they've been damp, then pissed themselves in anticipation. I guess that can be good if you're into that kind of thing.

For snowboarding, linvillegorge got it right.


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

augie said:


> think of a spring on a car's suspension. When you go over a bump, the longer the car body bounces up and down before returning to motionless state means the less dampening your shocks have, grandma caddy. The faster it returns to stationary, the more damp, subaru sti.
> 
> Dampening stops oscillations. sound proof walls, highly dampened, stop people from hearing the screams inside.


I used to make this same mistake, the correct word when referring to suspension is damping. Damping means to reduce oscillations. Dampening means to stifle, or to moisten.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Handbanana said:


> I used to make this same mistake, the correct word when referring to suspension is damping. Damping means to reduce oscillations. Dampening means to stifle, or to moisten.


Now I begin to think I understand why I've anways been confused... (which doesn't mean that I understood)


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Dampened?
Damping meaning the board is very hard under the bindings.
A lot of boards will have rubber under the bindings to dampen shocks.
But then when there is too much, you start to lose direct edge control.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

It's short for "dampening"... Hate to reference Wiki for all the naysayers, but: Damping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Basically, a board with no dampening would act like a spring over every bump, and it would end up with wild vibrations that would likely make it unridable.

A board that's too damp would have no pop or liveliness at all. It would absorb every bump or vibration that came towards it, to the point that it would feel like a boat strapped to your feet.

If one board is more damp than another, it generally would be able to handle bumps/vibrations in the snow better than a less damp board.


----------



## Handbanana (Dec 10, 2013)

poutanen said:


> It's short for "dampening"... Hate to reference Wiki for all the naysayers, but: Damping - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Basically, a board with no dampening would act like a spring over every bump, and it would end up with wild vibrations that would likely make it unridable.
> 
> ...


Rofl, you linked an article that contains a section on misuse then misused it anyway. Read the very last section "errors in popular usage". But its the right theory.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Errors in popular usage*
It has become common in popular English, especially in science fiction,[10][11] to substitute the word _dampening_ when the concept of damping is intended. Defined as to make damp or to stifle,[12][13] dampening can be correctly used to describe depressing the intensity of an emotion, but should not be used to describe the reduction in amplitude of a force, a harmonic oscillation, or similar physical process or phenomenon. For such phenomenon, damping is the correct term.

No oke: intended at you Pout,.. (…although It was funny!)  I Just thought the non native speakers might get something from the above referenced wiki's errors in usage! (Not sure but,… I think maybe neni's still a tad confused about the difference!  ) :laugh:


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

A very damp board has a better ability to plow through crud and chunder. A damp board riding into shitty conditions feels like a Cadillac on a shitty road. The energy from riding higher speed into chop is immediately dissipated.

Theres just as much board feel on a damp board....I think the dampest boards out there happen to be higher end freeride boards so they are typically stiffer...which people mistake for being less feel. companies tend to dampen their higher end freeride oriented boards the most.

If you don't know damp...I would test ride a Neversummer Premier. A lot of companies claim to have dampness but only Salomon and Neversummer I have found to be truly damp,


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Handbanana said:


> Rofl, you linked an article that contains a section on misuse then misused it anyway. Read the very last section "errors in popular usage". But its the right theory.





chomps1211 said:


> No oke: intended at you Pout,.. (…although It was funny!)  I Just thought the non native speakers might get something from the above referenced wiki's errors in usage! (Not sure but,… I think maybe neni's still a tad confused about the difference!  ) :laugh:


That's what I get for reading the top portion and not looking at it all!!! :facepalm3:

I could have swore we used to say dampening when referring to cars suspension or the ability of an amplifier to overpower a speakers desire to resonate. DOH!


----------



## earl (Nov 12, 2014)

I owned a NS SL many many moons ago (2001?). It was very damp. I didn't like it at all. Same with the Burton P1 bindings. 

Are the modern NS boards the same?


----------

